
VS Code in Anaconda Distribution 5.1 - smortaz
https://www.anaconda.com/blog/company-blog/vs-code-in-anaconda-distribution-5-1/
======
mistermann
As someone new to Python, does anyone know if there is a FAQ anywhere that
does a decent job of explaining the difference(?) between Anaconda vs plain
Python (pip vs conda, that's a thing I think right?) I imagine one eventually
learns this via osmosis after working in the environment for a while, but it's
a bit mysterious to newcomers. I've got like 6 versions of pip.exe on my
(Windows) laptop right now.

~~~
Seirdy
For development, I find Anaconda much better than pip. [This Stack Overflow
reponse]([https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20994716/what-is-the-
dif...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20994716/what-is-the-difference-
between-pip-and-conda#20994790)) answers your question pretty well.

------
smortaz
FYI, this isn’t Visual Studio, but VS Code, with the Python support enabled.
The latter is a lightweight crossplat editor++.

~~~
bsilvereagle
> lightweight

For those unaware, VS Code is an Electron app. Depending on how you feel about
using a browser to run a text editor, this may not be considered lightweight.

------
nxc18
Git for Windows installer does the same thing, I learned recently.

